# My NEW Glock 20C 10mm.



## Tbaughman036 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hows it goin guys. New to the forum. Lookin to get some information about some goodies for my new pistol. Hoping to get to know some new people and make some new friends. Im curious to know where people shop for their glock parts like barrels, sights and slides. Im lookin for a 40 cal. Barrel, good sights and a nickel slide for a 20c 10mm glock. Thanks in advance. Any information would be helpful. I know and have checked gunbroker and couldnt find anythkng i liked on there.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Glock 21 10mm? Do you mean Glock 20 or is it a 21 converted to 10mm? Not sure if you can convert 21 to .40 cal. Glock21 is typically .45 acp. There are a ton of places to buy after market parts a simple google search can find just about anything. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tbaughman036 (Mar 28, 2014)

Your right i fixed it. Thanks for that.


----------

